# Winchester Model 92 or 94?



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

I'm thinkin its a 92 in a 25-20.


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

Goob, you got a recipe for those too?


----------



## Loke (Sep 7, 2007)

A critter that size would need at least a 38/40


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

Oh man that looks like the legs would have lots of meat! Nom nom nom


----------



## Rattler (Jul 13, 2014)

Does it taste like chicken?


----------



## Cooky (Apr 25, 2011)

The rifle was photo shopped. They killed grass hoppers with DDT in those days.

.


----------



## Rattler (Jul 13, 2014)

I remember watching videos of them spraying kids with DDT while they were eating to show everyone how safe it was for people.


----------



## sawsman (Sep 13, 2007)

Man, can you imagine how much tobacco juice that thing could spit?

:shock:

I'm going to say it's a Winchester 92..


----------



## colorcountrygunner (Oct 6, 2009)

Loke said:


> A critter that size would need at least a 38/40


A .38-55 would do the job better.


----------



## Loke (Sep 7, 2007)

colorcountrygunner said:


> A .38-55 would do the job better.


but then it would be a 94.


----------



## colorcountrygunner (Oct 6, 2009)

Loke said:


> A critter that size would need at least a 38/40


The little .25-20 is more capable than you might be giving it credit for. It has at least one long-standing record whitetail to its name.

http://woodlandtrails.net/the-saga-of-jim-jordans-buck

Don't remind me how he had to shoot it three times and trail it for what was probably a pretty good distance. Just enjoy the story and give the .25-20 it's due, man!


----------



## Kevin D (Sep 15, 2007)

Yup, I have a 92 in a .25-20 that is one of my favorite rifles, and it is more than adequate to take down large insect vermin. I was out past Grantville hunting jackrabbits last week when I came over a hill and found I was surrounded by a congregation of Mormon crickets big enough that they were hunting down and eating seagulls!!  

Luckily, I had just worked up some loads for my .25-20 with bug-be-gone tipped bullets and I was able to shoot my way to safety........


----------

